# WOW super cool saddle cloth for sale



## ycbm (1 June 2017)

In new condition. Black, large, dressage.

I love this cloth but I've discovered that one of my horses marks unless he is wearing wool. 

It is brilliant, super lightweight, washes off under a hose and dries exceptionally quickly, and really does stop the sweat collecting under the saddle. I thought it was the answer to my dreams, because it would never need to go in the washing machine.

They are £75 new because they are a super hi tech fabric. £50 including postage.

http://www.wowsaddles.com/products/accessories/wow-supercool-saddle-cloths/


----------



## brimstonefox (20 June 2017)

Hi, Is this still for sale?


----------



## ycbm (28 June 2017)

brimstonefox said:



			Hi, Is this still for sale?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, I missed your post. I've still got it.


----------



## brimstonefox (28 June 2017)

ycbm said:



			Yes, sorry, I missed your post. I've still got it.
		
Click to expand...

Great! Could I buy it, please? Can do PayPal or bank transfer, whatever suits.


----------



## ycbm (28 June 2017)

brimstonefox said:



			Great! Could I buy it, please? Can do PayPal or bank transfer, whatever suits.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can     PM me with your address if you are allowed to. You might need to do a few more posts before you are allowed. Of you click on my user name to the left here, it should offer you the button to PM me. Now all I've got to do is remember where I put the leather laces!


----------



## ycbm (28 June 2017)

You need to clear a couple of messages ut, I'm trying to send you my bank details but your in box is full because beginners are only given a tiny number to store.


----------



## brimstonefox (28 June 2017)

Thanks, just messaged you with my email address.


----------

